# 6.5 mile walk on Wednesday



## Carina1962 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've got the day off work on Wednesday and am going on a 6.5 mile walk to Dovedale in Derbyshire  it's an arranged trip through Active Together from my local borough council and i'm really looking forward to it - looks like the weather will be in my favour too


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2011)

Ooh! Jealous! I love Dovedale - hope you have lovely weather and a lovely walk


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 24, 2011)

carina62 said:


> I've got the day off work on Wednesday and am going on a 6.5 mile walk to Dovedale in Derbyshire  it's an arranged trip through Active Together from my local borough council and i'm really looking forward to it - looks like the weather will be in my favour too



That sounds fab; I love walking - you should get a pedometer and see how many steps you do...enjoy it and I'll keep my fingers crossed the weather is fine although the forecast for next week is a mini-heatwave ..... Amanda x


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks  never been to Dovedale so am looking forward to it.  I've got a pedometer so hope to let you know how many steps i do


----------



## AnnW (Sep 25, 2011)

Mmmmm Dovedale, lovely place, not been for years but I remember it well. Enjoy !!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 25, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how pedometer records stepping stones....


----------

